# Wow....just found out....



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

....my husband deleted his facebook page...

We've had an argument a little while ago about him being on facebook a lot and my worries about using this as a portal for cheating....

He said he would delete it if it would make me feel better....I said he doesn't have to since I want to believe him....

I just now noticed he deleted it anyway and he's also not texting as much anymore.....

His mood has been so much better lately....we get along great......

What a shocker we are still getting divorced.....


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

WOW....how weird is that??? which way do you interpret that?


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Shelly29 said:


> WOW....how weird is that??? which way do you interpret that?


If I put this and the cuddling at night, the getting along so well lately and the sex together, I could say :smthumbup: woohoo he's coming around....

But since I know him better (What has been broken can't be fixed  ) and since we're still going to the parenting class on Thursday I'd say....I don't know what the hell that means 

I think it means nothing at all....

But I've made up my mind....I can't stand this heartache anymore....

I just want us to wait until after Christmas to sign the papers.....

*sarcasm on* Maybe my birthday in January would be a great day to do it :smthumbup: ....*sarcasm off*


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

He asked me yesterday how we're going to go about Christmas.... 

At first I thought that we're already talking me getting "kicked out" before then, but he actually meant "Are *we* going to get a real tree or a fake one....???"

:scratchhead:

If he keeps going on like that I'll be losing my mind....

Mind games comes to mind and I don't like that


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Dear DA I feel so excited to right you what i am thinking 
I guess you don't need to feel confused just keep positive thoughts in your mind.
He could be testing you if you really changed without saying it because inside him he still has doubts......
Whatever is his purpose from acting like that it won't matter 
THIS IS YOUR CHANCE  
GO for it DA 
DO what you felt you should have done long time ago!!!!
LIVE your love and life to the fullest 
be always HAPPY 

DA YOU LOVE HIM  this is a fact and he is showing you suddenly all what you need 
You have had enough of sadness and worries and hurts you need to have fun and feel happy even if it seems to be for a short period,the time you are spending to think why he is doing that you can spend it to think how you are going to plan this precious time together???? 
BENEFIT from every single moment spent with him. 

I know it is confusing but i guess you will feel better just THINK of it this way. This is THE LOVE OF YOUR LIFE that (maybe)you are going to lose after Christmas, do everything you dream to be done so if that day comes you won't regret anything and if hopefully everything changed and you stayed together you will be by than on the right track... 

BEST OF LUCK !!!


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

LVS.....you might have a point there... Can't live life with the "what if" NO REGRETS!!!! Live it and love it!


----------

